# Anybody ever though about this?



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just dawned me on a while ago, I've seen bird houses for various birds, i.e. standard backyard song birds and even ones for owls....anyone ever thought of building a bird house for feral pigeons?

just a thought...


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

This was actually to help regulate the feral population, But if you look at is right it is a feral 'coop' http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=accOIZCE40dE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And see PICAS .. http://www.picas.org/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Just dawned me on a while ago, I've seen bird houses for various birds, i.e. standard backyard song birds and even ones for owls....anyone ever thought of building a bird house for feral pigeons?
> 
> just a thought...


Sounds like a wonderful project!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a nestbox on my balcony which is used by my resident pair (who have been there nearly four years), and I dutifully change their eggs for plastic ones. 

Pigeons can be contrary, though. whatever is provided. I have a couple other sheltered places where pigeons could easily nest, but my other resident pair insist on building nests over the grill of the drain no matter how many times I remove them.

I do think it's a good method of control, though. Nesting sites which can be accessed to change eggs, but not where people can harm the pigeons, can work well. The main problem, I believe, is that city councils (or the private sector) mostly just cannot be bothered with it.

John


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Sounds like a wonderful project!!!


Thanks...., I might try it since there's a few ferals in my neighborhood.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We have two dovecotes in the garden which some of the pairs nest in, I think we have then set too low and too close to the fence and so the bird prefer the shed. They are big bird houses, not sure if you have them in the US, here's a photo of each one-


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice...I think I've seen them online somewhere.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Would this work?*

Just a question....would a wooden crate used for shipping/holding wine make a good 'nest box' for a pair of ferals?

got several crates in the garage that are a good size and they're a little deep on the inside.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Just a question....would a wooden crate used for shipping/holding wine make a good 'nest box' for a pair of ferals?
> 
> got several crates in the garage that are a good size and they're a little deep on the inside.


As long as it is solid .. no slats with openings babies could fall through. 

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> As long as it is solid .. no slats with openings babies could fall through.
> 
> Terry


The crates are 100 % solid it's probably big enough for both the parents and babies.

Anything I can/should do to make it more appealing?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> The crates are 100 % solid it's probably big enough for both the parents and babies.
> 
> Anything I can/should do to make it more appealing?


Any suggestions?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Add a nest bowl and some nesting material, and put it in concealed area like a dark corner.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Grim said:


> Add a nest bowl and some nesting material, and put it in concealed area like a dark corner.


Thanks, I'll put some nesting material in it. Though There aren;t any dark corners per'se on the balcony but there are 2 spots that are covered so that will probably keep them dry if it rains.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you have birds visiting the balcony? If so I am sure they will hop right in.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Grim said:


> Do you have birds visiting the balcony? If so I am sure they will hop right in.


Not yet....though I think some had dropped in a few weeks back since I found a few pigeon feathers in different spots on the balcony.

I'll try putting some bird seed and the crate out there and see what happens.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Put the seed in a shallow container on the ground.

Good luck


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Grim said:


> Put the seed in a shallow container on the ground.


 Will do...

I'll probably scatter a little on the railing to 'lure' them in.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Would thiss work?*

Just a question...

I'm going to LA in May for 3 days or more so the house will probably be empty. I thought about setting the crate, some bird seed & water on the balcony before I leave...

think if the stuff is left alone for that amount of time, would a pair of pigeons come?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

If they are in fact landing on your balcony they will definably start feeding and if it is a pair with no nest they may take up residence.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for telling me...well I guess I'll find out when I try it...

Today's the first day of spring!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it is, keep us updated


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought about building a large bird house for pigeons, Trying to attract them to my backyard, there were quite a few flying around the neighborhood.
We had a birdfeeder and we attracted a couple of ringnecked doves, and morning doves. It was nice that they came and visited.
Then when we wanted to buy a parakeet from a guy, we went there and he also had a few breeds of fancy pigeons, really neat!
Needless to say, we opted to own some very nice looking pigeons!
ND Cooper


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting....hopfully a pair will come by and possibly 'rent' the balcony.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

What seems to work best in my neighbourhood is building something, and then trying to pigeon proof it. Do whatever you can to keep them out. It practically guarantees you a good-sized flock.  That's how I got mine... of course, now I'd never try to get rid of them.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep them out?

I don't get it...I'm trying to attract a pair into nesting.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Keep them out?
> 
> I don't get it...I'm trying to attract a pair into nesting.


LOL.........it Murphy's Law............what he's saying is if you make it so that you THINK pigeons won't like it, they WILL like it and you'll get a whole flock.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well apparently it's working cause I haven't seen any come by but then again I haven't set out any seeds or water yet.

I did set some seeds out a few months back in my first attempt at trying to attratcing them, found some seeds scattered on the balcony but never saw what birds got into them..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

personally I think they are either there are they arent and if you have pigeons on your balcony already you might have a chance at then nesting there but if they arent then ummm you are better off just trying to attract some with seed first an once they are around you will have a better chance at getting some to nest there .. just my 35 an a half cents


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, that helps...I guess if they start coming there for a 'free lunch' they might decide to move in.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Most likely...?*

Got up at a little after 7:30 this morning something must've been goin' on outside case I could hear some grackles(type of black bird) outside as well as a turtle dove(mourning dove). But one thing that got my attention was a the sound of a pigeon on the roof. It kept making a "who-who" noise kind of like an owl.

I have been told by another member on this site, that it sounded like a male calling a female to lay...


2 things I thought about...

1. With a pigeon that close, maybe a pair would use the crate.

2. If a pair did use the crate and the parents rejected one of the babies for some reason...what can I do to help him or her.

The first thing that came to my mind would be to take it in

what do you think?


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Got up at a little after 7:30 this morning something must've been goin' on outside case I could hear some grackles(type of black bird) outside as well as a turtle dove(mourning dove). But one thing that got my attention was a the sound of a pigeon on the roof. It kept making a "who-who" noise kind of like an owl.
> 
> I have been told by another member on this site, that it sounded like a male calling a female to lay...
> 
> ...



Any comments?

*cricket chirping*

LOL just a joke.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Q & A*

Got up at a little after 7:30 last sunday something must've been goin' on outside case I could hear some grackles(type of black bird) outside as well as a turtle dove(mourning dove). But one thing that got my attention was a the sound of a pigeon on the roof. It kept making a "who-who" noise kind of like an owl.

I have been told by another member on this site, that it sounded like a male calling a female to lay...


2 things I thought about...

1. With a pigeon that close, maybe a pair would use the crate.

2. If a pair did use the crate and the parents rejected one of the babies for some reason...what can I do to help him or her.

The first thing that came to my mind would be to take it in

also if I set out some seeds, water & the wooden crate do you think some pigeons might come?

I meant if the stuff was left out on the balcony for 3 days or more WITHOUT anyone bothering it?

I only ask cause I'm going to LA in August for 3 days or more the house will probably be empty during that time.

what do you think?:confused


----------

